# PBS



## rdr (Jan 19, 2006)

I want my PBS HD! Can't understand why it is not available, it is public television. Everybody get involved. Send an email to Dishnet.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

If it were up to Dish Network they would carry PBS HD and make it available to everyone for the appropriate fee. It is PBS that refuses to allow the channel to be distributed via satellite. This means that in order for PBS HD to become available is 1)Dish has to carry the local PBS station's digital channel and 2) That local channel has to offer PBS HD (not all do). So if you want to call to complain to anyone, complain to PBS!

See ya
Tony


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Doesn't this topic belong in the HD forum? I think his post about this topic was moved once before...

Ken


----------



## Art2 (Jan 17, 2007)

khearrean said:


> Doesn't this topic belong in the HD forum?
> 
> Ken


Why when you can read it here..if you want.


----------

